# Son's First Deer. Proud Dad



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

My 10 Year Old Son Shot His First Deer Yesterday. A 4pt Using A X-bow. Put A Really Nice Shot On Him.very Proud Of Him. He Did Everything Right And Downed This Buck. I've Had Him Out Quite A Few Times This Year. And Didn't See Anything. He Wasn't Getting Dicouraged. And Yesterday Payed Off.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

thats what its all about. awesome. gonna mount it or just save the rack?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Sweet! He's hooked for life.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Good job Dad for passing it on. Congrats to your Son. It will be a day he will remember for the rest of his life!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

AWESOME!! Tell him great job!! Hopefully I have a pic like that to post of my son after this weekend.


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks All. I'am Going To Do The Skull Plate Mount. And I Told Him We'll Get The Hide Done. 
Good Luck To You And Your Son Swantucky Be Safe


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

congrats to the young man, good job.


----------



## Tom Patrick (Apr 16, 2005)

Congratulations, I know how happy your son must be, and how proud of him you are. My son was 10 last year when he shot his first deer. Wow, what a great father & son moment we will never forget. If I was a betting-man, I bet you and you son feel the same way!


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

seeing this reminds me of my first buck.. I can still remember it like it was yesterday but it was 20 years ago. My father was more excited than me. It really means a ton to me even no with my own children starting to show interest in hunting. Good luck with the future.

thanks for sharing.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

That's beautiful...way to go...you got me beat already. Way to make a dad proud!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

great job. tell the deer slayer congrats. and congrats for taken your kid out.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats to you and your son with his first deer... It will be something he will remember for the rest of his life!!! and he will have many more now that he knows that persistance pays off....


----------



## Crawl (Apr 14, 2004)

What a stud!!! Congrats and I hope there are many more to come for many, many years!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congratulations! thats a memory for life! Iam still trying to get my 12 year old a shot at one,we have come close but no cigar yet.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

That is awesome, congrats! I showed my little one your picture and she can't wait to be the kid sitting on the tailgate!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats ohn his first deer. I wish I had kept my first buck horns.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have never hunted in my life, but your Son & you BOTH deserve a pat on the back.
I just LOVE hearing of youngsters enjoying the outdoors.
Thanks for sharing.
Mike


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

CONGRATS to you and your son ..........Ill never forget my first deer that i took with my dad when i was 12............and for him to take one with a bow is AWESOME ..........i havent taken a deer with a bow yet and ive been bow hunting 3 years !!!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

now he is gonna hav ethe fever..... congrats


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

EMRDUCKS.......One very large "pat on the back" to your son on his first deer.... and an even larger "pat on the back" to you......for getting him the outdoor exposure.....that gave him the chance and put him in the setting for all of these events to take place......many happy years to you both, in our great outdoors.......Jon SR.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great first deer!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Way to go Jim, Tell your son I said congrats!!


----------



## EMRDUCKS (Jun 28, 2004)

He's Chompin At The Bit To Get Out Again. I'll Get Him Out This Weekend. I Was In Se Ohio For The Past 3 Days And Had No Luck. So I'll Let Him Fill The Freezer. I'am Still Smiling From That Hunt. Thanks All For The Congrats. And Good Luck


----------

